# Alpe Du Zwift



## Dan77 (29 Nov 2020)

Been riding on Zwift now for 5-6 weeks and will finally have enough drops for the Canyon Aeroad tomorrow.

I have Friday off work and thought I would punish myself by having a crack at Alpe Du Zwift.

Looking for tips. I can generally hold about 1.7w/kg on a decent length ride so it's not going to be quick.

Trainer difficulty is currently set to 50%. I have a 36-34 bottom gear. Would it be a good idea to change difficulty? I hit an 18% section on Innsbruck and found that pretty hard. Could have used another gear or two but I don't know how steep ADZ gets and for how long.

Planning on doing the tour of fire and ice route as it appears to me that those extra km are pretty much downhill (starts at the top of the volcano) and why not take the extra free km if you can get it.

Previous biggest Zwift climb in one session about 550m.

Is 2 hours a realistic goal? Any tips?


----------



## DCLane (29 Nov 2020)

My suggestion: don't go to hard and pace it steadily. I've done it a few times, and got the wheels.

Also set your trainer difficulty to 0%, or at least that's what I would do.


----------



## BurningLegs (29 Nov 2020)

I don’t see the logic in doing a climb on 0% difficulty? Just go ride the fuego flats...

Id suggest that you start at a pace that feels too easy. If you feel like you’ve still got something in the tank then increase speed towards the end.

If you think it’s going to take you a long time then also worth planning your food and drink I.e sugar and salt rather than just water or just salt.

Nothing stopping you taking a break either.

Finally - not sure if you like to climb seated but definitely try and get out of the saddle for 30 secs here and there to prevent discomfort over a long period!


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2020)

I've done it a couple of times, it's about an hour for me.


----------



## Dan77 (29 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> I've done it a couple of times, it's about an hour for me.


Presume that's just the climb? What w/kg are you averaging? Sounds an unlikely pace for me.


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2020)

Dan77 said:


> Presume that's just the climb? What w/kg are you averaging? Sounds an unlikely pace for me.



Yes just the climb. Probably about 2.5w/kg average from memory. There are quite a few on here that have gne faster than my time - it's not particularly quick. You'll average higher w/kg going uphill on Zwift


----------



## newts (29 Nov 2020)

I'm 92kg & went up at 1.7-1.8w/kg. It was a long slog but an achievable pace. Whichever difficulty setting you use, it'll take the same watts to get to the top.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Nov 2020)

You'll still need to put the same power out to get up whether it's 100% or 0%, all trainer difficulty actually does in reality is change how much of the cassette you use.


----------



## Solocle (29 Nov 2020)

My best crack at the thing was 51:20. Think effectively a 1 hour FTP test, although I had my trainer difficulty set at 100%, I always do. It doesn't exactly matter when you're pushing 3.7 W/kg, I'm not sure I was ever in bottom gear!

I also went for a lie down on the lawn immediately after getting off the trainer.









Ignore the dodgy HR monitor.


----------



## Dan77 (29 Nov 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You'll still need to put the same power out to get up whether it's 100% or 0%, all trainer difficulty actually does in reality is change how much of the cassette you use.


It effectively gives you a lower gear though doesn't it? At 18% on Innsbruck I wouldn't have been able to keep that up for long in my lowest gear. If it's more like 12% Max then I don't think I need to change difficulty.


----------



## BurningLegs (29 Nov 2020)

I quite like the Alpe, and according to Strava I’ve done it 15 times. I don’t subscribe so can’t see full data but the slowest I can see of my efforts in preview is 1:10 and the fastest is 45:21

So whatever your result first time round @Dan77 you can be almost certain you’ll beat it significantly in the end 🙂


----------



## BurningLegs (29 Nov 2020)

Dan77 said:


> It effectively gives you a lower gear though doesn't it? At 18% on Innsbruck I wouldn't have been able to keep that up for long in my lowest gear. If it's more like 12% Max then I don't think I need to change difficulty.


Yea it does. This is a controversial point with the “Watts are Watts” crew but people do it because it makes it easier for them. If it didn’t then they wouldn’t bother...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Nov 2020)

Dan77 said:


> It effectively gives you a lower gear though doesn't it? At 18% on Innsbruck I wouldn't have been able to keep that up for long in my lowest gear. If it's more like 12% Max then I don't think I need to change difficulty.


Yep.. What trainer are you on?


----------



## steverob (29 Nov 2020)

Compared to other climbs on Zwift, the Alpe is fairly uniform in terms of gradient except round the hairpins where it gets steeper or shallower just for those few seconds. I don't recall any parts that go over 13% and the vast majority of it is in the 9% to 11% range.

The first time I did the climb I probably did it at about 1.8 w/kg (170 watts average according to Strava and guessing my weight then was around 93kg) and it took me 1 hour 40 minutes, plus a 2-3 minute break at halfway. I have since done a 1:25 (no breaks) which was done at more like 2.2 w/kg.


----------



## Dan77 (29 Nov 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Yep.. What trainer are you on?



Elite Suito. Only simulates up to 15% but can definitely feel the difference between 12% and 15%+.


----------



## Solocle (29 Nov 2020)

BurningLegs said:


> I quite like the Alpe, and according to Strava I’ve done it 15 times. I don’t subscribe so can’t see full data but the slowest I can see of my efforts in preview is 1:10 and the fastest is 45:21
> 
> So whatever your result first time round @Dan77 you can be almost certain you’ll beat it significantly in the end 🙂


I've done it 16 times, it's always a good challenge (although I really need to get over to Ven-Top).

My first ride up it was the slowest, at 1h 40m.





As for the other 15 times?




Yes, August the 9th...




That's where the 100% trainer difficulty really bites (it did on my first ascent of the Alpe, too). Raw wattage doesn't consider the strain on your knees. But just fit a nice dinnerplate and you'll be fine!


----------



## CXRAndy (29 Nov 2020)

Adjust the difficulty to allow you to run on the 3rd easiest rear cog with your preferred cadence. The other two easier gears are for bailout when legs are really feeling it.

Difficulty just alters the gear position for you


----------



## Specialeyes (29 Nov 2020)

You see a lot of people doing 60-minute workouts (often freeride workouts) on the Alpe. It's the same effect as setting the trainer to 0% difficulty and relying on watts being watts, but you get better XP as workouts give XP for the effort, not the distance and you rack up much more of the former than the latter on the Alpe! That said, never log off at the top of the climb - always coast back down for free XP


----------



## Dan77 (29 Nov 2020)

Specialeyes said:


> You see a lot of people doing 60-minute workouts (often freeride workouts) on the Alpe. It's the same effect as setting the trainer to 0% difficulty and relying on watts being watts, but you get better XP as workouts give XP for the effort, not the distance and you rack up much more of the former than the latter on the Alpe! That said, never log off at the top of the climb - always coast back down for free XP



Yeah... I'm never one to waste a downhill stretch. Hence going for tour of fire and ice. A free volcano descent to get warmed up on.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Nov 2020)

If you haven't already, make sure you have selected the Everest challenge to take advantage of the elevation points to count toward the challenge.


----------



## berty bassett (29 Nov 2020)

Think from memory there are a couple of bits at 13% , the first part is steepest but there is a kick later on 
Maybe turn resistance down a bit but I am with burninglegs , why tackle a climb that isn’t going to feel like a climb 
Just my opinion though 
Enjoy it , you know what pace you can sustain so just ignore what others are doing - and look out for the yeti


----------



## Edwardoka (29 Nov 2020)

As said above, don't pace yourself against others - you don't know what their strategy is. And don't look up.
I got 1:30:37 back in March but that was on a dumb trainer and on the back of a lot of Zwift training. All of my subsequent attempts at climbing the Alpe have failed, usually around turn 10 (but that's because I let my zwift membership lapse and have barely turned a pedal all year)


----------



## si_c (30 Nov 2020)

Just pace yourself for what you think you can manage for about an hour and a half.

Relax into it and enjoy the ride. You can try to go faster next time round.


----------



## Dan77 (4 Dec 2020)

Well it was slow but I did it. 1:53:57 for the Alpe. Averaged 1.6w/kg.

Set a slow pace to make sure I made it. Not sure how much faster I could do it but will give it another go before too long. Got a lousy helmet from the spinner at the top.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Dec 2020)

Get back up there for the wheels 😂


----------



## Solocle (4 Dec 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Get back up there for the wheels 😂


I only got the wheels halfway through Everesting the cursed thing...




The one good thing about going faster is that it's over more quickly


----------



## DCLane (4 Dec 2020)

I got the wheels second time up


----------



## BurningLegs (4 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> I got the wheels second time up


See @Dan77 - might get those wheels next time up 😉

Well done on the climb 🙂


----------



## Specialeyes (4 Dec 2020)

Well done @Dan77 - now you've set a benchmark, only 24 more asecnts for the badge


----------



## berty bassett (4 Dec 2020)

Well done sir 
Now you have a time to beat - think of all those pbs you will get !


----------



## Soltydog (4 Dec 2020)

Look out for a group ride on the events list going up it, might help with pacing  This Sunday, Pack are going up at 15:30hrs Sub2 pace 1.6-1.9w/kg If I make the ride, I'll be the dodgy bloke at the back with the red beacon


----------



## Dan77 (4 Dec 2020)

Soltydog said:


> Look out for a group ride on the events list going up it, might help with pacing  This Sunday, Pack are going up at 15:30hrs Sub2 pace 1.6-1.9w/kg If I make the ride, I'll be the dodgy bloke at the back with the red beacon


I saw that. Would have delayed my attempt to be a part of it but timing is bad for me. I'll be on the 9:30am ride tomorrow.


----------



## Soltydog (5 Dec 2020)

Dan77 said:


> I saw that. Would have delayed my attempt to be a part of it but timing is bad for me. I'll be on the 9:30am ride tomorrow.


The Sunday rides are normally bad timing for me too, don't know why I'm top of sweep list, but tomorrow I've not much on so may make it, but I'm doing the Pretzel at 8am so it depends on my legs being willing  I'll be hanging around near the back as usual this morning


----------



## BurningLegs (5 Dec 2020)

How much sweeping can really be done on the Alpe? On the flat it makes a lot of sense to try and pull people into a group but the gradient means the drafting isn’t really in play on the Alpe?! 🤔


----------



## Soltydog (5 Dec 2020)

BurningLegs said:


> How much sweeping can really be done on the Alpe? On the flat it makes a lot of sense to try and pull people into a group but the gradient means the drafting isn’t really in play on the Alpe?! 🤔


Not much sweeping at all, its just a case of sticking with & encouraging slower riders. Hopefully it wont be too bad, but when they do it at 'beginners pace' 1.5 there's some folk really struggling . It'll be first time i've done it with red beacon, i've helped out before & been way off the back with riders, not even caught the group when they stop at various rest points, but with the red beacon I won't be dropping too far back, hopefully


----------



## CXRAndy (5 Dec 2020)

berty bassett said:


> Think from memory there are a couple of bits at 13% , the first part is steepest but there is a kick later on
> Maybe turn resistance down a bit but I am with burninglegs , why tackle a climb that isn’t going to feel like a climb
> Just my opinion though
> Enjoy it , you know what pace you can sustain so just ignore what others are doing - and look out for the yeti




Berty you should know the climb well having lived up top for a week. Some smart person booked accommodation there

Ps Ill add photos later
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/turbo-club-meet-ups-events.224176/post-5397244


----------



## Nebulous (12 Dec 2020)

I've done the alpe today - and got the wheels! 

I'm not sure if it is my second or third time. I did it once on one of the zwift tours, and seem to recall I also did a solo effort, but that's a while ago. This thread prompted me to give it a go. I was hoping to get close to an hour, but ended up with 67 minutes.


----------



## oldfatfool (13 Dec 2020)

Also up the alp this morning, just four of us, 92 mins and only managed another pair of bleeding gloves  (trainer at 100%, pointless otherwise)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2020)

I've done some calculations and I reckon if I start tomorrow morning, I'll get to the top around the same time I'm likely to get my vaccine jab for covid 19.


----------



## Legs (5 Jan 2021)

New Zwifter here - definitely going to check out the Alpe when I next have some time on my hands!


----------



## straas (6 Jan 2021)

Can you get right to the start when you reach level 12?

I don't really have enough time to do the climb via the fire and ice route.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jan 2021)

Legs said:


> New Zwifter here - definitely going to check out the Alpe when I next have some time on my hands!


I would recommend building up to it. Try some of the hilly routes first. As you've probably found, riding on Zwift is much different to riding in real life. In some cases, riding in real life is easier...


----------



## cougie uk (6 Jan 2021)

Yes. That's a long time on the turbo to begin with.


----------



## Legs (7 Jan 2021)

straas said:


> Can you get right to the start when you reach level 12?
> 
> I don't really have enough time to do the climb via the fire and ice route.


Route To Sky has just a few km of downhill before the Alpe starts.


----------



## Legs (7 Jan 2021)

Did AdZ for the first time tonight: 66:13 @ 228W average. My FTP last week was 246W. I might try doing a threshold workout in erg mode up there some time...

edit: and I got the bleedin’ gloves!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jan 2021)

Legs said:


> Did AdZ for the first time tonight: 66:13 @ 228W average. My FTP last week was 246W. I might try doing a threshold workout in erg mode up there some time...
> 
> edit: and I got the bleeding’ gloves!


That's a great time for your first ride up the Alpe! Congratulations!


----------



## BurningLegs (8 Jan 2021)

Do you have any interest in racing, @Legs ?

There is a race series starting next week (Xwift Racing League) where CycleChat have two B Cat teams and a C Cat team entered.

If you are into racing then I'm sure you could race in one of those teams with us? Especially in B Cat, we have more spaces there 🙂


----------



## Legs (8 Jan 2021)

Hi @BurningLegs,

Thanks for the kind thought. Yes, I am interested in racing, but I don't have a huge amount of time on my hands because of trying to fit work around homeschooling and childcare. I'm also horrifically unfit compared to where I was at last time I raced (nearly 20 years ago)! I'd be right at the bottom of the pile of B Category since my specific threshold power is only 3.2W/kg...

Maybe once I've shifted a few excess kilos, re-learnt how to suffer, upped my threshold power and upgraded my Zwift steed...


----------



## Legs (16 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> That's a great time for your first ride up the Alpe! Congratulations!


57:52 last night @ 253W in the TdZ 😀


----------



## mjd1988 (17 Jan 2021)

Legs said:


> Hi @BurningLegs,
> 
> Thanks for the kind thought. Yes, I am interested in racing, but I don't have a huge amount of time on my hands because of trying to fit work around homeschooling and childcare. I'm also horrifically unfit compared to where I was at last time I raced (nearly 20 years ago)! I'd be right at the bottom of the pile of B Category since my specific threshold power is only 3.2W/kg...
> 
> Maybe once I've shifted a few excess kilos, re-learnt how to suffer, upped my threshold power and upgraded my Zwift steed...



Congrats on your time up the alpe! Since I got the Tron bike and light wheels I've been avoiding it so just try and fix that soon.

Nothing wrong with bottom of B group! We have two b teams in different leagues and in ZRL every position counts so if you are interested in it at all/Tuesday evenings work for you then just let us know, keen to build up a squad as some people like to dip in and out. We don't take it crazy seriously (well a race is a race but we aren't going to obsess about who came where as long as everyone does their best!).

Our teams race at different times on Tuesday 1815 and 1945; the later time works better for a few of us with toddlers, and we are in a slightly easier league.

Any interest at all let me know and can add to the group chat with no obligation.


----------



## Dan77 (17 Jan 2021)

Made my 2nd ascent today on TdZ stage 3.
1st was a safe 133 watts and 114 minutes pacing myself to ensure I made it.
Today was 150 watts and 101 minutes all out.
Those times just for the Alpe Du Zwift segment.
I have a long way to go to improve but I'm going to set a target of 90 minutes. Whether I can do that before the weather improves I doubt it. I reckon I need to push out more like 170 watts average to do that. I'm going to aim for May.

Hit 88km/hr on the way down. No power ups or draft. Long way to go to 100km/hr.

Also, I got the fricken gloves.


----------



## BurningLegs (17 Jan 2021)

I think you’re being too tough on yourself @Dan77 your time has already improved by 10% in a very short time, you’re clearly getting things right. Keep up the good work, and try to enjoy it 🙂


----------



## Dan77 (17 Jan 2021)

BurningLegs said:


> I think you’re being too tough on yourself @Dan77 your time has already improved by 10% in a very short time, you’re clearly getting things right. Keep up the good work, and try to enjoy it 🙂



Thanks. I was definitely playing safe on the first one though. Didn't want to not make it on my first attempt without knowing what to expect. I was still knackered at the top though so I've definitely improved. Just finished 6 weeks of FTP builder so going to give the legs a well earned day off tomorrow and then do an FTP test....or more likely ramp test lite because that's what I did last time so a good way to compare like for like.


----------



## CXRAndy (17 Jan 2021)

Gives yourself a few days off, then do FTP. This will be give you the best chance for the training block to boost your fitness


----------



## Dan77 (17 Jan 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Gives yourself a few days off, then do FTP. This will be give you the best chance for the training block to boost your fitness



I normally only take single rest days. Am I not giving myself enough time?


----------



## AlanW (18 Jan 2021)

If you fancy wrecking your knees, do the Uber Pretzel, around 80 miles with the Alpe de Zwift right at the end.


----------



## AlanW (18 Jan 2021)




----------



## AlanW (18 Jan 2021)

Although less climbing, but 11 times up Box Hill crippled me!! 

I think the problem with Box Hill is its "only" around a 10 minute climb so you tend to remain seated all the time, unlike on Alpe de Zwift when you can get out of the saddle on the steeper sections and give your knees some rest bite?


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

AlanW said:


> Although less climbing, but 11 times up Box Hill crippled me!!
> 
> I think the problem with Box Hill is its "only" around a 10 minute climb so you tend to remain seated all the time, unlike on Alpe de Zwift when you can get out of the saddle on the steeper sections and give your knees some rest bite?
> 
> View attachment 569505



6-7 hours on a turbo, it's not me knees I'd be worried out. My poor bum.


----------



## AlanW (18 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> 6-7 hours on a turbo, it's not me knees I'd be worried out. My poor bum.



Yes, I think its fair to add that I was walking with a certain swagger afterwards....... while muttering the words "never again"


----------



## CXRAndy (18 Jan 2021)

Dan77 said:


> I normally only take single rest days. Am I not giving myself enough time?



Everyone is different, however when going for a full tilt effort, 2-3days rest or very, very easy short period cycling will help recharge your batteries-so to speak.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (18 Jan 2021)

Legs said:


> Did AdZ for the first time tonight: 66:13 @ 228W average. My FTP last week was 246W. I might try doing a threshold workout in erg mode up there some time...
> 
> edit: and I got the bleedin’ gloves!


I'm fairly new onto Zwift, having previously used Trainer Road. I did the Ride to the Sky route as part of the Tour de Zwift this weekend and managed 78:18 for the Alp du Zwift segment, so pretty chuffed. 2.4w/Kg average and I know I could go a bit quicker. I intend to drop a few kilos which have crept on over Xmas, so hope that by the time I get to Level 12 I'll be able to knock some more time off.


----------



## Legs (18 Jan 2021)

Well done on your time up the Alpe, @Scottish Scrutineer.
I think that Alpe du Zwift used to be level-locked to Level 12, but now you can go up at a mere Level 6.

I did the TdZ 'Shorter' Stage 3 today - my first experience of the radio tower! I made the mistake of getting on the wrong side of a little split at the start, having to do a little stint of 400W to bridge across to the leaders, then falling further and further out of contention as I succumbed to the 'double-leg-puncture' up the back of the Epic KOM. At least I won the two-up sprint for 11th!


----------



## straas (22 Jan 2021)

eurgh, had a bit of time today so gave it a go.

Started off too hard - my aim was to try to go approx 250w most of the way and push for more in the last few hairpins.

Got too excited and was going about 280w at the start, was struggling to push 230 by the end.

finished in 65.25, I'll set an aim for within the hour.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2021)

First attempt today. Target time was 90 minutes and did it in 81 minutes. No way near as fast as some, but for someone a good stone overweight I was pleased with the time.


----------



## Legs (19 Feb 2021)

Legs said:


> 57:52 last night @ 253W in the TdZ 😀


50:38 this morning. Zwift has upped my FTP to 281W. My target was sub-50, and I’m half-glad that I’ve still got that to shoot for.


----------



## Colin Grigson (19 Feb 2021)

Legs said:


> 50:38 this morning. Zwift has upped my FTP to 281W. My target was sub-50, and I’m half-glad that I’ve still got that to shoot for.


Nice numbers legs  .... can I be intrusive and ask your age/weight please ?


----------



## Legs (19 Feb 2021)

Colin Grigson said:


> Nice numbers legs  .... can I be intrusive and ask your age/weight please ?


I’m 39, 189cm tall and 73kg. I used to race TTs as a junior and when at University, but in recent years, family life has made finding the time to ride tricky... until Zwift came along! Fully expecting the ‘noob gains’ to plateau off!


----------



## Colin Grigson (19 Feb 2021)

Legs said:


> I’m 39, 189cm tall and 73kg. I used to race TTs as a junior and when at University, but in recent years, family life has made finding the time to ride tricky... until Zwift came along! Fully expecting the ‘noob gains’ to plateau off!


Wow - even more impressive - thank you


----------



## Legs (19 Feb 2021)

Cheers Colin! This morning hurt a lot - probably the hardest I've ever pushed myself without a number on my back .


----------



## mjd1988 (19 Feb 2021)

Legs said:


> I’m 39, 189cm tall and 73kg. I used to race TTs as a junior and when at University, but in recent years, family life has made finding the time to ride tricky... until Zwift came along! Fully expecting the ‘noob gains’ to plateau off!



Cracking time! Especially as zwifts alorgithm doesn't like tall people


----------



## Legs (19 Feb 2021)

Thanks Michael. I'm planning to ride it in the slipstream of my brother (who, with an FTP of 327 @ 68.5kg, is something of a real mountain goat) and see how far below 50 minutes I can get!


----------



## Legs (26 Feb 2021)

I must be mad...


----------



## Colin Grigson (27 Feb 2021)

Legs said:


> I must be mad...


Walk in the park for you ....


----------



## Legs (28 Feb 2021)

49:23. 2nd ‘B’ in the race (1st on ZwiftPower). I could have faffed around and tried to win the race, but that would have denied me a time and power PB. The winner sat on my wheel until 4km to go then lit his afterburners!


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Jun 2021)

To climb the Alpe in under an hour you have to average at least 3.2 W/kg. Not an easy feat.
As for trainer difficulty it honestly doesn’t matter where you set it- whether it’s 100% or zero. Watts is watts and you’ll have to put the same watts out in order to get a certain time or speed irrespective of TD. Lowering it just means you’ll spin more.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (29 Jun 2021)

Not AdZ, but I climbed Ven Top for the first time yesterday evening, pleased to get under 2hrs.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2021)

96 minutes today, I was doing the Four Horsemen route though, my reward at the top? Another pair of blooming gloves


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Jul 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 96 minutes today, I was doing the Four Horsemen route though, my reward at the top? Another pair of blooming gloves


It took me thirteen goes to get the meilensteins… Good work today mate and nice time too!


----------



## Legs (4 Jul 2021)

Got up before 5 this morning and knocked 58 seconds off my best - down to 48:25. Had a bit of a motivational lull around hairpins 9-7…

Edit - still no Meilensteins…


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Jul 2021)

Legs said:


> Got up before 5 this morning and knocked 58 seconds off my best - down to 48:25. Had a bit of a motivational lull around hairpins 9-7…
> 
> Edit - still no Meilensteins…


Superb effort @Legs! Chapeau!


----------



## Legs (11 Jul 2021)

Did Zwift Ventoux for only the second time this morning. I slunk out of bed at 04:20 and just rode a steady 250-260W most of the way. Sneaked under 80 minutes so I was on my way down by the time the rest of the family came down at 06:00!


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Jul 2021)

Legs said:


> Did Zwift Ventoux for only the second time this morning. I slunk out of bed at 04:20 and just rode a steady 250-260W most of the way.



Hahaha, 250-260w “steady”!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2021)

Legs said:


> Did Zwift Ventoux for only the second time this morning. I slunk out of bed at 04:20 and just rode a steady 250-260W most of the way. Sneaked under 80 minutes so I was on my way down by the time the rest of the family came down at 06:00!



I've done it once, think it took me two hours,


----------



## Legs (11 Jul 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> Hahaha, 250-260w “steady”!


My FTP is 300W so I was still pushing on, but not full-bore…


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Jul 2021)

Legs said:


> My FTP is 300W so I was still pushing on, but not full-bore…


Impressive! 260 is threshold for me. The sub hour still escapes me but I’m getting closer…….


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Jul 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've done it once, think it took me two hours,


Good effort mate, not an easy climb to do that.


----------



## Legs (21 Jul 2021)

Chipping away: I did a badly-paced 48:05 in yesterday evening’s Specialized Roval Climbing Challenge. I overreached a bit on the early slopes to make the most of being in the draft amongst other riders, then suffered horribly in the last third…


----------



## Legs (1 Aug 2021)

Clocked 1-12 this morning at the end of the Uber Pretzel…


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Aug 2021)

Legs said:


> I did a badly-paced 48:05


This puts things into perspective- I’d be balls out and getting 62 mins!


----------



## Colin Grigson (2 Aug 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> This puts things into perspective- I’d be balls out and getting 62 mins!


This puts things into perspective - I’d be balls out and getting 79 mins!


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Aug 2021)

Colin Grigson said:


> This puts things into perspective - I’d be balls out and getting 79 mins!


Touché!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2021)

Got the wheels at last.


----------



## Legs (21 Aug 2021)

Awesome, well done @Supersuperleeds . I got mine too on my Uber Pretzel a few weeks ago (my 13th ascent). I suppose the incentive to keep on doing it again now is the 25x badge…. Ride On!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2021)

Legs said:


> Awesome, well done @Supersuperleeds . I got mine too on my Uber Pretzel a few weeks ago (my 13th ascent). I suppose the incentive to keep on doing it again now is the 25x badge…. Ride On!



It was on my Uber Pretzel as well. First time up it I've had to stop for a rest. Got to turn 10 and I was completely done in, stopped, had a brew and crawled up it.

Uber Pretzel is stupidly hard, I drunk 3 litres of juice, 4 teas, 2 coffees and a can of coke during it. Mind you I made it harder by adding on another 34km to get to 100 miles


----------

